# Batch (Windows XP) Pfade vom Dateinamen lösen



## takidoso (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo und Halli,
ich frage mich ob es mittels Batch eigetnlich auch die Möglichkeit besteht bei einem vollständig gegebenen Dateipfad das Verzeichnis vom Dateinamen zu trennen, ähnlich wie das in beispielsweise bash geht?

gibt es da eine gute Art, oder muss man selbst den String nach z.B. den letzten BackSlash durchsuchen? Wie ginge dies?

mit fragendne Grüßen

Takidoso


----------



## deepthroat (26. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Siehe 
	
	
	



```
help call
```
Gruß


----------

